# Speed cut off at exactly 140km/h - please help



## riad610 (May 11, 2014)

I have a 2011 Altima 2.5, I bought used, but since I had it the speed never go over 140km/h, almost 86 mph.
On acceleration I feel that the car "cuts" the acceleration process on exactly 140km/h
I checked it many times for errors but it didn't give any serious errors with transmission or engine.

Please help me with what could be the problem
Many thanks


----------

